# buying a pressure washer



## CCS

What are some good brands? I am looking for a gas powed 3000PSI pressure washer. 
Thanks
Adam Forsythe


----------



## Tmrrptr

Try mobicleaninc.com for envirospec north or pressuretek.com 
I bought a 13hp 5.6gpm @ 2500psi that is nite and day improvement over my older, smaller machine.

thegrimescene.com is a great place for pw info.
r


----------



## Ken S.

Adam,
Look for a good pump that produces 3.5gpm or more and a matched engine in HP to give the rated psi with water flow. Aluminum frame, good pneumatic tires, heavy duty unloader, better rated hoses and gun(wand).
I lean towards info and parts from: www.envirospec.com , they are fairly close to me and I have had great service from them, and their knowledge of pres. clnrs.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Adam, take a look at www.northerntools.com


----------



## Joewho

Honda engines seem to last forever.


----------



## Barry M

Here is some info on pressure washing equipment.

I recommend buying from Bob over at pressure tek.


----------



## plainpainter

Bob at Pressure Tek absolutely hands down. Just don't go on his forum - those guys will talk you out of a 5.5 gallon machine and go for the gold of 8 gallons. To me it's way tooo much of an upgrade to someone who is use to 2.5gpm machines. My first upgrade was a 13hp direct drive 4 gallon machine. Now I am using that along with Bob's 5.5 gallon machine. Any more than that - then you had better to start specializing in commercial accounts to justify hauling around 500 gallon tanks, just to keep an 8gpm machine from starving. Way overkill imo.


----------



## Barry M

LOL....you are right about that. Some of us guys over there forget what it was like when we first started out. Most don't go for the gold until they are in biz for awhile. But seriously there is nothing wrong with a 5.5 at all and I would never recommend anything bigger at first. Even a 4gpm is adequate, more importantly I recommend paying a little more and getting a belt driven unit. It is worth it if you're in the biz for the long haul. Even if you upgrade you'll still have a dependable back up.

But just for the record you can operate an 8gpm unit with a 55 gallon drum float tank and won't have a problem 99% of the time. I know someone who runs a 10gpm off 55 gal float tank and its fine.


----------



## plainpainter

If you know someone that operates a 10gpm machine off a 55 gallon drum - how come all those guys are hauling 300 and 400 gallon float tanks? Is it for a different purpose?


----------



## PressurePros

I have a 30 gallon float on my 5.6 rig. The only time it ever drops is on well water. The wood wagons have cold water 4's with nothing more than the toilet tank floats they came with. I have hesitated going to an 8 or 10 because of the reluctance to haul a load of water. 

CCS, I'll third the recommendation for using Pressure-Tek. Spend about $1500 on a belt driven 4 gpm portable. If your budget permits and you are in for the long haul, spend an extra $500 and get a 5.6.


----------



## plainpainter

you will spend a little more than $500 extra, bob's 5.5 machine goes for $2,500 plus shipping. But still a great buy! His 8gallon is on sale as well for not much more money. But again once you upgrade from 5.5 to 8.0 you have a whole new set of logistics that need attention - it ain't as simple as plugging it in to the hose spigot. Ken - I thought you were all gung ho about going to the 8-10 gallon region?


----------



## PressurePros

Dan, I have rented 8 gpm machines for a few commercial jobs (that came with 500 gallon reserves on the trailer) and they are wicked. I want to do it but, you mention the logistics. I do not want employees driving with trailers. So that leaves box trucks or flat beds. I'm looking at $50,000 plus to set up a new rig (vehicle and equipment) to start chasing more commercial work. I'm also looking at another $35K per year for a salesman to chase the leads. I'm also skittish about my operations manager. He has one year under his belt. I'm leery of dumping too much on him before he has the whole operation forwards and backwards. I'm a chicken-sh*t when it comes to unmanaged growth. I want to have a life. I'm also a little concerned about the economy. PressurePros is 100% debt free with good cash flow. I'm not sure I am willing to trade off the bird I have in hand for the two that may or may not be in the bush. Ask me tommorrow and I may have a different opinion. Welcome to business ownership, right?


----------



## plainpainter

Ken - I think your opinions mirror Bob's opinions about upgrading from 5.5 to 8.0. Something as little as 2.5 gallons difference - and there you are investing 45k to get into it. When I was into car racing and stuff - this renown legend in racing circles, Smokey Yunick, always liked to remind people about the costs of running a race car - he would say "There's cheap racing and expensive racing - and damned little in between." He basically said you could do well with short money. But once you made this upgrade or that upgrade - you ran into failure, a need for a team, an engineer, a machine shop to proto type engine parts - basically you could either remain under the 'radar' and enjoy 'bucks' down racing - or had to go all the way and acquire millions. 

I as well, in anticipation of a less than luckluster economy will be keeping my company to just myself and the occasional aid of another contractor. It's just me towing a trailer - so basically I have no future plans for growth past what I can do myself - as well I wouldn't let anyone drive a trailer! Funny how easy it is to make your first 100grand by yourself. Trying to get another 100grand profit requires like 4 times the effort - yep the logistics of business.


----------



## Barry M

plainpainter said:


> If you know someone that operates a 10gpm machine off a 55 gallon drum - how come all those guys are hauling 300 and 400 gallon float tanks? Is it for a different purpose?


I think the ones hauling that big of tank are running multiple units. Actually I don't know someone that is using a 10 with a 55gal float, its an 8gpm come to think of it. It's Jarrod up in Michigan. He has an 8gpm, a 55gal float, two hose reels (stacked), and a 15 or 20gal chem tank in the back of a 1 ton cargo van. I've gone up and worked with him a couple of times and that is the setup I want. The first thing I asked him was if the reserve tank ever runs dry. He said it only had a couple of times in sereral years of working, so it is very rare.


----------



## PressurePros

Barry.. DMOZ listed? sweeeeeet


----------



## Barry M

:thumbup: Thanks Ken, for everything.


----------



## Henry Bockman

Pressure Tek is a great distributor among many others. Personally I would suggest buying a pressure washer locally. That way if you have any problems they can be attended to quickly without having to do it yourself. I'd also suggest going with a belt drive machine with at least 4gpm. No matter what type of cleaning your doing 4GPM belt drive machines are the best choice. If your going pro, then buying a higher volume machine is something you should consider. It will increase your speed and help you make more money.


----------



## smalljobs

4 gpm is all thats needed although I will be adding on a 5.6. I do commercial patios for DQ's and Burger Kings in my area with a tag on alcota hot tube. Added a envirospec mower on clearance last year and I fly. $100/per hour is nice. You can get a good deal at www.pressurewashersdirect.com free shipping no tax right to your door.


----------



## PressurePros

smalljobs said:


> 4 gpm is all thats needed although I will be adding on a 5.6. I do commercial patios for DQ's and Burger Kings in my area with a tag on alcota hot tube. Added a envirospec mower on clearance last year and I fly. $100/per hour is nice. You can get a good deal at www.pressurewashersdirect.com free shipping no tax right to your door.


The shipping is built into the cost of the product. Their price for a half decent machine is around $2000. That's high for a portable.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Delco has pressure cleaning equipment also http://pressurewash.com/catalog/


----------



## alpinecrick

Joewho said:


> Honda engines seem to last forever.


 
Yes. There is Honda--and then there is everybody else.......



Casey


----------



## CCPC

I use a 5.6gpm 3500psi pressure Pro unit. I love it, but when it's time for a new machine I will probably go for an 8gpm machine. I believe I've earned it by now. :thumbup:


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN

Graco pressure washers are good visit there website and be convinced yourselves before investing. WWW.GRACO.COM C. Vasudevan


----------



## Perfect Painter

*Pressure washer*

Try NorthStar Pressure washers they are made with Honda Engines (which are the best) some of them have adjustable pressure knobs which is great because you can use the same machine for a variety of different jobs. I but mine from Northern Tool.


----------

